# Couple Picturess



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

too many build threads on this forum so i thought i would spice it up with some pictures from todays small photoshoot...
























































and my favorite










_Modified by absoluturq at 10:00 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Couple Picturess (absoluturq)*

great photos, the crispness (if thats a word) is unreal!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we need to find you some ballin wheels homie.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wish there was more variety here.








No offense meant. 
Just get tired of seeing the same thing beat to ****. you know


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_we need to find you some ballin wheels homie.

i think you guys should paint wheels black with yellow outline and run 8mm front and 10mm rear spacers. IMO would look killer and no need to waste money on new set of wheels.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha not really into black wheels


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_haha not really into black wheels

i say that because i keep seeing this yellow s4 avant by me with black wheels and yellow outline on them-looks money


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_haha not really into black wheels

Sarp, I dsagree, That would look hot. Flat black, not gloss.
Your pictures are really hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

idk not really my thing...IMHO black wheels look kind of cheap
but here


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

whats your setup?


----------



## melvin3582 (Nov 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i really like it just on aristos


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Couple Picturess (absoluturq)*

i dig


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_whats your setup?


u know...the usual...
5gal tank
bagyard fronts
firestone rears
2 400s
8 valves


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*

you wanna trade cars?


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bork)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy old thread.....my cars lower now


----------



## AndrewG87 (Jul 11, 2008)

pics or it didnt happen ^^


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

love the panoramic shot


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndrewG87* »_pics or it didnt happen ^^


hollaaaa


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_you wanna trade cars?










hahaha!!!







, you going to give him your wheels too? hahaha


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I was just about to say lowar it until the new shot! Nice whip.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thank you sir


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sick it can park under ur truck lol


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Siiick!


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

weak, needs image wheels.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah i need images and image needs 3Gs


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (supersoaker50)*

legit


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *supersoaker50* »_weak, needs image wheels.

















no it doesnt


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Couple Picturess (sugmag)*

makin those aristos look soooo ncie


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Couple Picturess (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_too many build threads on this forum so i thought i would spice it up with some pictures from todays small photoshoot...
























































and my favorite









_Modified by absoluturq at 10:00 PM 5-29-2009_


this is soo dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cleanest mark IV i've ever seen


----------



## 2.Smash8v (Aug 2, 2009)

love it man!!! good work


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks a lot everyone...as much as i love the car with aristos, i felt like it needed some change so i got some new shoes for the time being...i dont want to spoil anything but here is a teaser shot...
i dont know if i can sell the aristos as i love the wheels and im sure i will go back to them someday...idc what people say about them


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*









i heard the new wheels are THE SECKS!


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah if u consider HP EVOS to be THE SECKS


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*

dont make me post the pic


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i know too much about your car


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ahmetthej3rk)*

ugghhh, cant help myself!!


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^d!ck
well the secrets out, my wheels are the SECKS, noone else has them in those offsets


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ahmetthej3rk)*

P-Chop
(someone insert funny pic)


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

illlll blowies.
dude the pic of my truck and ur car still is my favorite. now someone just needs to buy the truck


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

how can you get it so low. I just finished building mine with GAS V1 and it is not that low in the front....please help a dane


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sent you a PM


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_^d!ck
well the secrets out, my wheels are the SECKS, noone else has them in those offsets









those are sweet and all but didn't you end up with some image wheels?


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nope ended with these


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ahhh I love it, saw pics of it from brokedown and was wondering whos car it was. Very nice


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_ahhh I love it, saw pics of it from brokedown and was wondering whos car it was. Very nice










Thanks man


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Couple Picturess (absoluturq)*

I'll hit it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Couple Picturess (absoluturq)*

we needa have a photo shooot! once my cars out the damn shop lol


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

so clean


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (chrissokos)*

looks sooo much better than travy's car. much cleaner and simpler


_Modified by a2lowvw at 8:14 AM 9/3/2009_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_looks sooo much better than tray's car. much cleaner and simpler


Who's Tray Justin?


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

these were on mattybooms car previously


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

dammit


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

NIce selection. Car looks good.


----------

